
The Visual Python Debugger for Jupyter Notebooks You’ve Always Wanted - sytelus
https://medium.com/ibm-watson-data-lab/the-visual-python-debugger-for-jupyter-notebooks-youve-always-wanted-761713babc62
======
gota
Are you @ PixieLabs, sytelus? The link to 'PixieApp' in "Introducing
PixieDebugger" is 404'd ([https://ibm-watson-data-
lab.github.io/pixiedust/pixieapps.ht...](https://ibm-watson-data-
lab.github.io/pixiedust/pixieapps.html))

